# Home built Two Level Tank Stand



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

I was inspired by JesseD and others who have posted on this topic. The stand supports a 125 gallon on top and a 55 gallon on the bottom. I used 2x4s doubled up for a total of 18 supports with a removeable one for the front center to make 19 if necessary. Each pair of 2x4s has one directly supporting the 2x4 cross beams. Because I was trying to do an open front I used 4x6 cross beams also so that there would be no sagging. Yes, I was paranoid of a collapse... As it is now it is just sealed and will eventually get some sort of oak sides and top. Still setting up the tank and filter systems. The top tank has 7 Pygo Natt. and the bottom has the Pink Convicts that no one would take off my hands so now their babies become food after growing to 1/2" in another tank. 
Awesome site! Thanks!


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the site!

I must say, you got a sweet ass setup there


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

nice build!!


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

Very nice







Do you have any diagrams? I need to build a stand for a 180 I'm picking up next week.


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments!
Actually I've been on the site for a while, but had to change my login name to protect the innocent!

I have some diagrams that are in Gif. format that I got off the web, that I can e-mail to anyone that wants them. Most of my "help" came from the written instructions below and from JesseD's most excellent post and pictures. 
The instructions below have been bastardized by me to fit my needs and I changed my layout as I got farther along into the project. I'm no carpenter so I made adjustments as I made mistakes! (and I made a lot of them...)
The guy's name at the bottom of the instructions is the one who originally posted them.

AQUARIUM STAND CONSTRUCTION

74"x20" 3/4" Plywood (marine grade?)
66"x16" 3/4" Plywood
4-72"-2x4s
10-16"-2x4s
16-32"2x4s
Wood Screws 44x3" 16x5" 20x1.5"
Carpenter's Glue
Stain
Sealer

125-GALLON AQUARIUM STAND CONSTRUCTION

(1) Length: 72 inches Frame Length 74 inches
(2) Width:18 inches Frame width 20 inches
(3) Height: 22 inches Frame height 32 inches

Tools 
1- portable or table power saw 
1- screw gun, with Phillips bit 
1- orbital or belt sander, with medium grit 
MATERIAL LIST 
Materials List Each size of stand will need different amounts of these 
materials. 
Two by four frame lumber
74 x 3/4" plywwod for stand top (Teak/Alaska Ceder/Port Orford Ceder/Douglas-Fir/Longleaf Yellow Pine/Sitka Spruce (ideal?)?)
1/4" finish plywood for stand

STEP # 1 - MEASURE AND DRAW YOUR AQUARIUM
CUTTING LIST
Fill in blanks by measuring your aquarium 
TOP FRAME 
2 - pieces 2" x 4" the lenght of tank + 2" 
2 - __74__" 2" x 4"
2 - pieces 2" x 4" the Width of tank minus the width of front and back frame 
boards
2 - _16_" 2" x 4"
1 - piece 2" x 4" for each 18" of tank lenght for support
__5 - pieces of 2" x 4" __16" long

BOTTOM FRAME 
2 - pieces 2" x 4" the lenght of tank + 2" 
2 - 74" 2" x 4"
2 - pieces 2" x 4" the Width of tank minus the width of front and back frame 
boards
2 - 16" - 2" x 4"
1 - piece 2" x 4" for each 36" of tank lenght for support
__5_ - pieces of 2" x 4" ______" long

FRAME BOARDS
16- pieces 2" x 4" the height of stand 32"

STAND ASSEMBLY 
Aquarium Stand Construction Procedure 
a. Inspect all pieces for rough or flawed edges. Sand as needed.
b. Lay out boards for top frame. 
c. Screw the end boards and supports to front and back pieces
d. Lay out bords for bottom frame.
e. Screw the end boards and supports to front and back pieces
f. Screw the end boards to front and back pieces
g. Screw the frame boards to bottom frame.
h. Screw the frame boards to the top frame.
i. Put the 3/4" plywood top on the stand.
Finish the stand with the type of finish you have purchased.

Contact: LeRoy Headlee


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

Another diagram


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

Another... 
Of course, I sorta copied JesseD and doubled up on all of the support posts, and added the 4x6s, but these are not in the diagrams.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

wow...thats a very nice stand that u contrsucted and it saved u some money by not having to purchase one.

i am *very* pleased that you were able to build your stand by reading my thread
















excellent work in completing the construction with obvious results. congratulations









Also, i appreciate u mentioning that my DIY aquarium stand thread helped you in your own construction...it makes me feel apprectiated


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

Credit where Credit is due JesseD!


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

thats one hell of a stand i gotta give u that


----------



## ColdStone (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks phil me in! In the picture you can see a stand on the right that I built to house the canister filters. The room is a guest room and I did not have enough space to put anything behind the tank... Also kinda paranoid about putting them in the storage spaces next to the 55 as I have had them leak in the past and I don't want 125 gallons of water on the floor! They are up at the top water level now.
Thanks again.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice Dude















Are you gonna put something on the sides and back


----------

